# Specialized 2015 Bikes - ACTUAL WEIGHTS



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm interested, as I'm sure many others are, about the weights of some of these new 2015 models. 
If you have one or have weighed one. Post it up! 
Pictures are welcome!


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

2015 Tarmac Expert (11spd ultegra), 56cm, 16.99lbs with 2014 ultegra pedals


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

That's not too shabby, i would have thought it would have been a little lighter though.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

58CM SL4 Disc Roubaix, CG-R post, 7800 with Compact 6750 cranks, carbon bottle cages, 200 gram saddle, double bartape and gel pads, 27mm Paves on stock [pretty heavy] wheelset, seat bag with tube and patch kit, Polar HRM head on bars and Flight Deck with head on, rolling 22lb with the Keywin Pedals on [google them]. It is stiff enough weight effect is negated when pushing it to a large degree IMO. 

Also have a 15lb Scott. [more with bag/spare etc] I 'am' less worn out after 30-50+ faster miles with a lot accelerations, but I blame the wheels and tires for that. The Scott Wheels and tires are near 3 lbs lighter FWIW. EDIT: The Scott is a 61CM I should maybe mention.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of stuff. How much of that is stock?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

If you mean my post, the frameset, stem, OSBB to HT-II BB adapters and wheels/rotors. Exactly why I got the Sora bike for 25% off. Had most of the other parts I pulled of my Strong when I made it a SS/ENO. 

When I get around to it, I am going to build a commensurate wheelset and sell off the origs probably...


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I recently picked up a new 2015 S-Works Tarmac frameset, 56cm. The frame was 1110gr with BB installed, hanger and seat binder hardware all attached. Working backwards, I'd estimate the bare frame is an even 1000gr if not a touch under. Fork came out to 353gr when cut.
Built up, it's 15.5 lbs ready to ride, pedals, cages, garmin, etc. But knowing frame weight should make it easy to extrapolate the various builds.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

What do you have it built up with?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2015 tarmac sworks 56. All stock except for ctk light qr skewers.
2 cages,garmin 810,pedals: 6.7 kg. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

tyrich88 said:


> What do you have it built up with?


DA9000, w/ a Rotor 3D+ crank. Ritchey Super Logic bars, stem (heavy) and seatpost. Arione R1 saddle with one of those clip in tail lights attached. Wheels are HED C2 rims on WI hubs, 28/24, quite a bit heavier than what the bike comes with as Specialized specs it, but pretty much bomb proof for me at 205 lbs. I also had a set of 700x27 Vittoria Open Paves mounted up when I weighed it, great tires going into the winter, but nearly 1/4 lbs heavier than the Pro4s I run in the summer.


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

2015 S-Works Tarmac Frame in the black/red/white scheme. 52cm. 1035g with BB30 bearings, hanger, bottle cage bolts and seatbinder. 330g for the fork with it cut (10mm of spacers and room for the stem).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

13.03 LBS exactly as pictured. With my Enve 25s, would likely go sub 13. I have an all black one that weighs in at about 13.13 lbs. The white gloss one pictured here has the sram red group (except for cranks and brakes) and the all black one has the DA 9000 (except for cranks and brakes) and Enve 3.4s. All tubies.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I am building a 2015 Venge Pro frameset, 54cm.

Group: Shimano DA9000 including crank w/ Praxis adapter
Pedals:Shimano DA9000
Bars: Specialized S-Works AeroFly 42cm
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1 (100mm)
Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape (drops and hoods)
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00
Cages: Tacx Tao carbon
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50mmx25mm clinchers w/ SL Pro hubs.
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo clinchers 700x24
Skewers: KCNC Grooved Ti skewers

I'm anticipating that it will come in around 15.2 pounds or so.... will update once everything is together.


----------

